# Most irritating TV advert



## Toto

Just a bit of fun guys .
I'll start of with the recent run of tesco's adverts.


----------



## TonyHill

Agree with the Tesco ad's. 
That and the new Thomas Cook advert, the one with the kid dancing by the pool with a shark fin on his back.....hated that the first time i saw it


----------



## Soul boy 68

Vanarama , it grinds my gears :wall:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Still the Go compare muppet in my book..........


----------



## Kriminal

Anything that contains Peter Andre :wall:


----------



## Ross

Has to be those new awful Tesco ones.


----------



## staffordian

I'll second, or is it third now(!) those bleeding awful Tesco ads. How anyone could think they were a good idea is beyond me.


----------



## muzzer

Any of the Walkers crisps adverts


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Anchor butter advert with the annoyingly loud elephant sound
TripAdvisor advert with the dog shouting 'book' out loud


Two adverts I absolutely cannot stand.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, that Fkg dog saying 'book'.

My god.


----------



## Sicskate

I can't stand the awful mad bid . Com ones with the postman.


----------



## chefy

ALL whispering adverts :wall: WHY T F whisper in an ad ?? that's just plain daft, as advertising is all about getting a message across, so really, you "shout" about it, NOT whisper !!! gets on my moobs like


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Another one to add to the list,.. any advert with Barry Scott in it. Would love to roundhouse kick the people who thought up the Cillit adverts he appears in.


----------



## Captain Duff

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Another one to add to the list,.. any advert with Barry Scott in it. Would love to roundhouse kick the people who thought up the Cillit adverts he appears in.


I was gutted though when I found out he was just a shouty actor and didn't actually own the company


----------



## Toto

slim_boy_fat said:


> Still the Go compare muppet in my book..........


forgot about him.


----------



## Natalie

We don't watch a lot of stuff "live" so I don't see many adverts cos they just get fast forwarded but that Tesco one is crap.


----------



## Shiny

Without doubt, the most annoying TV advert by far is Chanel perfume one with the godawful slow version of "You're the one that I want" from Grease. Not the visuals, but the song.

I can not begin to explain how much that song makes me shudder from the core of my soul to end of every hair on my body. I have to get up and turn the TV off or turn the sound off when it comes on (which seems to be every five minutes).

There has been a fad in recent years of "moody" cover versions of pretty pants songs that are so irritatingly dull that they make you want to throw things in anger, and i'm not a violent man. It all seemed to start with the really bad US TV cop shows that always ended with a sentimental bit and a dull cover song.

Glad i got that off my chest...now off to listen to "Sweet Jane" by the Cowboy Junkies so i can reassure myself that there are moody cover versions worth listeng to. 

Mazzy Star ain't bad either.


----------



## Dazzel81

Any advert for car insurance 
especially the one with the builder dancing round a pole!!!


----------



## Kriminal

DFS ones where they have a Sale on - they ALWAYS got a Sale on FFS!!


----------



## john2garden

Can't believe nobody has mentioned Oak Furnitureland!!!


----------



## Hondafan1

That Awful booking.com really gets on my nerves. When it first aired i thought that it wouldnt last long as im sure parents are telling their children that they are not swearing, just being daft.

But hey all of the adverts we have mentioned and do not like have done their job as the have embedded themselves into our subconscious thoughts and our brains. 

Dare i use the phrase, 'booking' stupid adverts


----------



## richtung

Yep, the Tesco ads irritate the hell out of me - the wife just watches on as i shout at the TV for the whole duration of the advert!

Another advert i would like to nominate is that laterooms ad - the one with the ginger lad beat boxing after he managed to get Liverpool tickets. Just want to hide behind the sofa...

eurghh 




Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68

richtung said:


> Yep, the Tesco ads irritate the hell out of me - the wife just watches on as i shout at the TV for the whole duration of the advert!
> 
> Another advert i would like to nominate is that laterooms ad - the one with the ginger lad beat boxing after he managed to get Liverpool tickets. Just want to hide behind the sofa...
> 
> eurghh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Makes me want to take a baseball bat to the boys head, annoying little


----------



## muzzer

And the secret escapes one, with the woman on the bed..."shhhh..go...GO!!!"


----------



## 11alan111

i need a balti really p****s me off


----------



## Soul boy 68

11alan111 said:


> i need a balti really p****s me off


Bloody just eat advert :devil:


----------



## Hondafan1

Saw the new 'Chicken Madras' Just Eat advert for the second time. Thought it was funny at first but second viewing is as annoying as the Balti advert


----------



## beetie

The virgin broadband one with the mum and daughter. Hate it.


----------



## Steve_6R

Been mentioned, but the Trip Adviser advert with the barking dog. If anything its because the barking sound is 10 times louder than the rest of the advert!


----------



## Toto

Gala bingo grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## R7KY D

The new SCS one , Does that bird really have to wear such a tight dress and does she really need to have such ample assets 

It's irritating because the missus is in the room everytime it comes on , Never has a sofa advert gained so much of my attention , It doesn't make me want to buy a sofa , It makes me want to do something else


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: ^^^^ This.

Word 4 word!!!


----------



## GrantB5

The Secret Escapes advert.

Where the lady whispers at the end of the advert and her 'husband' from another room shouts who you talking to darling, then she tells us to go.

How about you go & f**k off :lol:

Oh and any advert to do with healthy yoghurt.

On that note I don't even watch that much TV


----------



## Miggyt

+1 for that tesco kid! It's cringey, I hate the quick quid adverts


----------



## nbray67

Looks like you've all forgot this pr!ck.


----------



## PaulaJayne

nbray67 said:


> Looks like you've all forgot this pr!ck.


I always think of Kevin Costner when I see that.


----------



## nbray67

PaulaJayne said:


> I always think of Kevin Costner when I see that.


Not Nicholas Cage??


----------



## PaulaJayne

nbray67 said:


> Not Nicholas Cage??


Yes - got wrong person. :lol::lol:


----------



## Blackmass

That (!) Natwest "I've got bills" ad drives me mad. I can't hit the mute button fast enough.


----------



## Starbuck88

WOWCHER....

This royally ****** me off. Annoys me so much.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

the protection detail guy dancing - think its for car insurance or something ?? totally rubbish


----------



## mattr8700

Thankfully they have changed their ads now but the older Victoria Plumb advert with the 2 toothless kids in the bath really annoyed me.


----------



## Brian1612

I see you baby... Chicken Madras....


----------



## DarrylB

A little secret here: They make adverts BAD for THIS VERY REASON! 

People remember them and people TALK about them - just as we are now.  

I bet you can remember very good ads and the very worst ads. All done on purpose.


----------



## mayhem85

Ill second the just east chicken madras. Even tho the i need a balti was epic


----------



## beetie

mayhem85 said:


> Ill second the just east chicken madras. Even tho the i need a balti was epic


Yeah but echo the comments about the scs sofa one for the chicken madras woman. Hot


----------



## Kiashuma

The Tesco ones over Christmas were grim, and the Just eat ones.

Old adverts are better, the Leeds ones with George Cole were great and the John Smiths ones with Peter Kay. Love the antiques roadshow one.


----------



## Shug

R7KY D said:


> The new SCS one , Does that bird really have to wear such a tight dress and does she really need to have such ample assets
> 
> It's irritating because the missus is in the room everytime it comes on , Never has a sofa advert gained so much of my attention , It doesn't make me want to buy a sofa , It makes me want to do something else


Just for you man.


----------



## Guest

TonyHill said:


> Agree with the Tesco ad's.
> That and the new Thomas Cook advert, the one with the kid dancing by the pool with a shark fin on his back.....hated that the first time i saw it


Yes, hate that kid with the shark fin. Just want to smack him round the head.

Right now, I hate the Galalala adverts for bingo. Tele gets muted straight away!

..and, I haven't seen it for a while but I was getting really angry with the specky four eyes, ginger kid who says "Mummy, Teddy is very, very not very well". I know it's just a cartoon but, boy, I want to kick that kids a*se..and his mother for not kicking his a*rse. If I had a kid like that I would drown him!

Rant over!


----------



## Guest

Oh! ...and the Secret holiday adverts. grrr..the girl needs her kit off but then I would have to kill her.


----------



## adlem

CleanMe said:


> ..and, I haven't seen it for a while but I was getting really angry with the specky four eyes, ginger kid who says "Mummy, Teddy is really, really not very well". I know it's just a cartoon but, boy, I want to kick that kids a*se..and his mother for not kicking his a*rse. If I had a kid like that I would drown him!
> 
> Rant over!


I'm with you on that one! And his lack of grammar/grasp of English - how are kids supposed to learn to talk properly listening to that drivvle?


----------



## phillipnoke

Al of them


----------



## baxlin

phillipnoke said:


> All of them


I agree, but mainly because the broadcaster seems to turn the volume up for the adverts, in some "drama" programmes recently we've had to put subtitles on to be able to hear what the actors are mumbling, but then the ads come on, and blast your ears off!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

adlem said:


> I'm with you on that one! And his lack of grammar/grasp of English - how are kids supposed to learn to talk properly listening to that *drivvle?*


*Drivel


----------



## adlem

DJ X-Ray said:


> *Drivel


See, it's warped my fragile little mind! :lol:


----------



## Shiny

The latest contender is the Ford advert. It seems to be on every 5 minutes and the tune is so annoying. 

I haven't even paid attention to the visuals, I'm too busy pressing mute on the remote.


----------



## m4rkymark

Advert for eat better, feel better in Scotland - the one where she's looks at the camera and says they don't have a scooby - it's sooo ****ing patronising I want to kick the to over when it's on.


----------



## adlem

The new money supermarket one with Gary the epic Wolf royally gets on my proverbials!


----------



## Soul boy 68

adlem said:


> The new money supermarket one with Gary the epic Wolf royally gets on my proverbials!


Me too, that annoying breakdancing rubbish.


----------



## silverback

adlem said:


> The new money supermarket one with Gary the epic Wolf royally gets on my proverbials!





Soul boy 68 said:


> Me too, that annoying breakdancing rubbish.


you two just arent down with the kids :lol:


----------



## Hondafan1

1 2 3 SOFOLOGY really gets on my nerves


----------



## camerashy

Foxy Bingo....... I want to shoot him.


----------



## Glen B

The admiral advert... wouldn't insure with them on principal now:lol:


----------



## Hondafan1

I think SCS gimme 5 is also right up there


----------

